# Music by Genre > Jazz/Blues Variants, Bossa, Choro, Klezmer >  Wes Montgomery Transcription

## Pete Martin

Here is Gone With The Wind, my all time favorite Wes solo.  It is from the CD "The Incredible Jazz Guitar of Wes Montgomery".

His whole style is on display here, bebop single lines, 2 choruses of octaves, 2 choruses of chord melody.  I tweaked some things that go below normal mandolin range to keep his lines in playable range, therefore there will be some odd octave jumps at times, but it works.  The chord voicings of course have been changed to mostly 3 note mandolin voicings that have the same flavor of Wes' voicings.

It is a long solo, over 6 and 1/2 minutes at normal speed of around 140 BPM.  It is a good study in Jazz soloing!

I'm sure there are mistakes, so I apologize in advance for those.  Enjoy!!!

----------

John Soper, 

mandrian, 

Markus, 

pickloser

----------


## Bruce Clausen

Great album, great tune, great solo, great transcription!  Thanks, Pete, your work is much appreciated.  

It really is one of the classic jazz solos on any instrument.  And thanks for giving us Wes' free treatment of the melody as well as his solo choruses.  Just as important for getting us inside his head.

----------


## Markus

Wow, Pete. That's generous of you to share this. Thanks.

----------


## Jazzguitarsussx

Thanks for sharing! I've got the recording so I'll give it a go....

----------

